# NM Wizard Meet, Friday 14th November



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's time for another Wizard meet on Friday, 14th November, from 7pm onwards and let him work his magic at Alderley Edge










http://www.ainscoughs.co.uk/Wizard/the-wizard-home.html

Please let me know if you'll be coming so I can book a table closer to the time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'll come for a spell :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Huh, sounds magic :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember, remember: 14th of November


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I've not forgotten


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey dani

Should be there this evening and probably bringing a friend


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sounds good Nadim. See you later


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Not huge in numbers for various different reasons but great in spirit tonight. Thanks for coming who made it; we had a greaTT TTime 
See you all for the Christmas do 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=799193


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I enjoyed last night. Pity the motorway network ground to a halt with a lorry fire and stopped others managing to get there. I guess it was out of range of the Wizard's magic wand to clear the gridlock :wink: See you next time


----------

